# Tangy Rolled Flounder



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

This was one of my Mom's favorite ways to serve fish. The sauce, by the way, can be used with other fish or even as a basting sauce for chicken.

*Tangy Rolled Flounder*

2 lb flounder filets
1 recipe Orange Tomato Sauce (see below)

Roll flounder filets and place in a shallow baking dish, seam side down. Pour orange tomato sauce voer the rolls. Bake at 350F for 25 minutes or until fish flakes easily. Garnish with parsley and orange segments.

*Orange Tomato Sauce*

1/4 cup butter
1 cup chopped onion
4 large tomatoes, peeled, seeded and chopped
1 cup orange juice
2 tbls orange juice concentrate, undiluted
2 tsp salt
1 tbls brown sugar

Melt the butter in a medium saucepan. Add onion and saute until tender. Add tomatoes. Simmer ten minutes. Add orange juices, salt, and suger. Simmer another five minutes.

Makes about 3 cups.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Very good made tonight and there is nothing left and Im stuffed, will use again for sure!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

